
Application development for the masses - bitmilitia
https://storcery.io
======
foobar1234
API as a service. I could use this.

------
chrisfishwood
Nice image. This would be useful for spinning up web apps and not having to
hit hero my at all.

------
dropscience
Badass as a service?

